
SILT: A Memory-Efficient, High-Performance Key-Value Store [pdf] - ingve
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~hl/papers/silt-sosp2011.pdf
======
adg
Meta: it might be worth updating the title to mention this was published in
2011.

------
donpark
Source code: [https://github.com/silt/silt](https://github.com/silt/silt)

~~~
maxpert
Commits aging over 6 years. Repo is not maintained at all. Is there any
production ready version of this thing?

~~~
simooooo
Redis?

------
est
How does it compare with LMDB?

~~~
valarauca1
LMDB is a fundamentally different design. Basically memory mapped B+ tree.

SILT is more algorithmicly comparable to Rocks/LevelDB. Data ages and is
transformed into more and more compacted storage.

------
iveqy
I would love to know the design and performance difference between this and
redis.

